# What fish to choose for a 5g nano?



## coryjac0b (Jan 17, 2005)

What fish do you guys think would suit me best for a 5g nano?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Plastic ones, or maybe glass or ceramic. Any of those would be best.

Oh.. you meant live ones. Well, none of those would be best, or even very good. A pair of Neon Gobies would work, or maybe a small goby or blenny.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

a clown goby would probably work... however 5 gallons is very small... unless you've got a sump it probably won't work out very easily.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

I have heard a 5 gallon tank is the prime place to have a Dwarf seahorse. Though you need to already have ample experance with small SW tanks and even keeping a seahorse in a big tank. Though it is generally easier to feed a SH in a 5G.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> Plastic ones, or maybe glass or ceramic. Any of those would be best.
> 
> Oh.. you meant live ones. Well, none of those would be best, or even very good. A pair of Neon Gobies would work, or maybe a small goby or blenny.


TOS.... HOW DARE YOU SUGGEST PUTING A POOR INNOCENT SCOOTY IN THERE!!! You are heartless... pfffft! LOL

I love the plastic suggestion but I have to say that ceramic are more durable and more flashy. 

Sponge


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

their are a number of gobies that would work some that max out at like what 1-1.5"?

Thought like FF said, gonna be hard as withing 24hrs alot of that water will be lost to evaporation. If not a fish, i would put corals and some sexy shrimp in there like three and maybe the masked goby i think it's called that are them tiny ones...


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

now, there are definetly alot of skilled people With mini reefs as small as 2 gallons but that dosen't mean it's for beginners.

2 Gallon Hex


----------



## Cosidius (Jan 21, 2006)

i have a 5 gall hex with blackcap and a purplefirefish...reef tank in progress 3 polyp colonies in there already..btw sick job on that 2 gal set up cheseboy really like ti alot..then again nanos 10 and below arent for novices


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Cheseboy,

I must admit I'm very impressed by your 2g Hex. Pretty amazing what you did there. Must be a pain to maintain though... I mean, a LOT of close attention and TLC. How long have you been running this "off the wall piece of art"?

Kudos,

Sponge


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't think that is actually cheseboys considering he's setting up a 20 gallon tank sw and I believe this is his first ones. However, I think it would be very very wise to setup a bigger tank since small ones aren't really cheaper than larger tanks, and a larger tank, when setup properly, is easier to maintain.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Fishfirst said:


> I don't think that is actually cheseboys considering he's setting up a 20 gallon tank sw and I believe this is his first ones. However, I think it would be very very wise to setup a bigger tank since small ones aren't really cheaper than larger tanks, and a larger tank, when setup properly, is easier to maintain.


Got ya Fishy Fish Fish! But who ever is behind that creation must have some major experience and a LOT of time... I mean, isn't it gorgeous? I just hope that my 55gal will turn as beutiful as this 2g hex is.

Sponge :hi: <--- Random Emoticon


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

More then likely came from nano-reef.com Some of their pico reefs and mini reef's are amazing for their size the selection of corlas, makes my tank look like needs a makeover on my reef.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Dwarf seahorses obviously are a good choice right off the bat. I'm not going to go into great detail on this because usually it gets ignored and blown off so I'll leave it at that. Im about to get some dwarves myself lol (had to say that).

In a small tank the easiest thing you can do is stick with one smallish to medium size fish or the pair of neons like said. I would personally put 2 neons, bumblebee shrimp, some polyps, hermit crabs, small snails, and other things. Just don't go overboard with stocking, consider the bioload created by the inverts also.

And of course evaporation is a big concern here.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm sory if I was unclear but that is not my tank lol. I wish it was. I actually got it off from a member from www.reef-visions.com he is one of the most skilled reefers I know. I have to say the tank is really is cool. Hmm that reminds me I have an empty 2.0.....

Oh yeah I have been thinking about somthing. Any tank lower than a 30 gallon is nano. I have a 20 gallon main tank with a 10G refugium attached. Does that make me have a regular tank or is it still nano?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Well, personally I would say the tank with the fuge is still considered a nano. It has 10 gallons added onto it but the tank itself is still 20 gallons. If you have a 100 gallon tank with an 80 gallon sump you don't call it a 180 gallon do you? Same applies here.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That IS a nice looking tank, but already it has problems, and those problems will only grow. See that big 'shroom in the middle? See those withered polyps next to it on the right?
Shrooms kill whatever they touch. That's still a small shroom. That shroom will grow & _multiply_, resulting in a lot of destruction.
That hammer coral is just a baby, too. It won't be long before it's sweeper tentacles are in range to "reach out and CRUSH someone." 
I don't know why he even bothered with the flame scallop.

Yep, it's a great looking tank. For now, anyway.

Oh, by the way Spongebob, I wasn't recommending a scooter blenny for a 5gal tank. Scooters aren't even blennies. They are dragonets, and those need a lot more room than that.


----------

